# Rasbora Espei's mouth EATEN AWAY! Please give advice :(



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I know he's suffering....his mouth is completely gone, like it was torn off. There's little pieces of it hanging down. Looks like something is eating him  He's looked different for the past few days, not eating and swimming near the top of the quarantine tank. Now today I was able to get a closer look and it's horrible. I will be euthanizing him tonight, I can't see him like that, he must be in so much pain. I really don't think I can get a decent photo of the area, it's so difficult to keep him still enough to look at the area head on.

If anyone knows what this could be please offer advice on treatments for the other rasboras in the tank. If there's a med that can treat this without killing off the nitrifying bacteria please let me know.

This is absolutely depressing...


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's an update.
I removed the fish from the Q.T. tank. I noticed tiny white particles swimming around in the fish bag I placed him in. Freaking out, I removed 75% of the water in the Q.T tank, added fresh water at a lower level for increased oxygen in the tank and removed all plants and hiding spots. Those are in a hydrogen peroxide bath.

I'm so concerned.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

How old is the fish? My espei's have hit an old age- several years- and they're beginning to have strange issues. I think one had a stroke or something- he twitches like he has a nervous tic. Anyway, weird things can happen to old fish. 
If it's a young one, well, I would guess his wound is a result of incompatibility with some other fish. What else is in the tank?
I really wouldn't feel too bad. Things happen and this was likely not your fault. 

GL!


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

The fish are young. I bought them and placed them into a Q.T. tank immediately and the only species in the tank are rasbora espei. I do believe it's columnaris...but not completely sure.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Any ideas on the best meds to use to treat this?


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

UPDATE: Another died this morning while I was at work. Unfortunately for the other two left, I cannot get meds until I get off of work at 5 today. Wish them both luck, they need it.

I think I've narrowed it down to being Columnaris.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Update: Second night of dosing API EM Erythromycin. Two fish are still alive, so that's an improvement. They are eating, and swimming well. Hopefully these meds will kick this disease to the curb


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

Good luck with the fish!


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks AguaVerde, but unfortunately I had to euthanize the last two  I'm now in the process of cleaning out the Q.T. with a bleach/water mixture.

I hope to NEVER have to deal with this again!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a bacterial disease that is called mouth 'fungus'. 

Most bacterial fish diseases are Gram negative bacteria. 

Erythromycin works against Gram positive bacteria; it is designed to be used together with Maracyn II, Minocycline, which is more Gram negative active. 

Bleach and water is a good way to kill most of the organisms that can attack the fish. You can then do a fishless cycle to get the tank ready again. A bonus is this: if the fishless cycle does not run smoothly, you might not have removed or neutralized all the chlorine.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input Diana. I found that out after I bought the medicine that it was gram positive  I wish it had that info on the package; I knew I needed something for gram negative.

I thoroughly cleaned the Q.T. and it's been running all week with extra dechlorinated water. I will do a water change with normal amounts of Prime and add seeding material from my other tank to get it fish ready. I'm planning on getting a few fish this weekend. I'll be praying that my new fish purchase goes disease free!


----------

